# My Red Bull Rampage Coverage



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

I'm out at the Red Bull Rampage and will be posting photos and words. Right now there's a rain delay due to a monster storm. No idea how long it will be delayed or what the weather will do to the course. But I'll be working it, no matter what.

Red Bull Rampage 2008 Story and Photos >>


----------



## AznRider (Jun 20, 2008)

I wonder whose that on the Trek 88 session with the redbull helmet?


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

nice pic


----------



## JoshP (Mar 20, 2007)

AznRider said:


> I wonder whose that on the Trek 88 session with the redbull helmet?


Looks like Cam MCCaul to me.

Great pictures. Hope the rain moves through fast, and the event can still go off.


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

JoshP said:


> Hope the rain moves through fast, and the event can still go off.


Even if the rain passes it's a lot to ask of these guys to ride that stuff in anything less than ideal conditions.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Hell yeah john! Thanks!


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Good to see what's going on over there


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

AznRider said:


> I wonder whose that on the Trek 88 session with the redbull helmet?


Its Brandon Semenuk:thumbsup:


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

JoshP said:


> Looks like Cam MCCaul to me.
> 
> Great pictures. Hope the rain moves through fast, and the event can still go off.


Cam rides for Rockstar, its Semenuk.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Rain Delay*

Red Bull Rampage Rain Delay >>

We went out to take a look and it was pretty messy. Just walking up the road was difficult. Not sure what will happen tomorrow. Hopefully it will dry it out enough for the boys to do their thing tomorrow. No matter what, I'll keep you posted.

Red Bull Rampage Rain Delay >>


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

I think I saw those chicks in Santa Ana last thursday. The number on the little red bull mobile looks familiar.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

I think the rain delay is a good thing... like in 04 and when Drop in season 5 stopped in.. they said it made the dirt perfect for riding. Hopefully it'll clear up (if it hasn't already). I used to live out in utah and the weather there sure can turn on a dime.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

What's the latest? Will they run today? If not today, will they run on Monday or just call the event?

Freecaster doesn't have any day 3 coverage up yet other than a video of one of the riders visiting the Grand Canyon...


Sweet pics btw!! Thanks for posting! :thumbsup:


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

the event shouldnt be cancelled. and if it is thats friggn gay


----------



## briank10 (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for the update!!


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Looks like will be continued tomorrow...

http://redbullrampage.com/news/


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

i want to see gee win this thing. all out DHer hucking with the best of them.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

i'm hoping CG raises it up a notch and pulls the win :thumbsup:


----------



## squishi1993 (Jun 12, 2008)

what happen to steve romaniuk
he was one of my favorite riders?
i dint see him on the qualifying list


----------



## Gman (Mar 31, 2005)

Redbull and various other people have too much invested to cancel the event.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Quick Qualifier Update*

Yesterday's Rampage qualifying was awesome. I didn't have time to process photos and make a post, but I wanted to give you a little information. So here are a couple of photos, including one of the riders who qualified to compete in the finals, today.


----------



## tls36 (Dec 10, 2005)

I had to leave and get back to AZ after Fridays practice, so it was like a tease. If anyone, myself included thought it has become a slopestyle, it is NOT it is true big mtn freeride at its best! Thanks for the super photo's. Had to be back for Sunday, we both wish we were there. Next year for sure!!!!!


----------



## ddt3003 (Nov 12, 2007)

*shuttle?*

Anyone know if there is a shuttle running today from the parking to the venue site, or is it still foot and bike traffic only? I am planning on attending. I just need to know if I have to run home and get my bike!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

as sweet as the course was, from a spectator standpoint, it left a lot to be desired compared to the rampage courses of the past....


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

were binocinocs a nesicity or what?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

SamL3227 said:


> were binocinocs a nesicity or what?


yes.....or a high powered lens......I have a ton of pics that I have to go through.

some really nice drop areas.....the original had bigger drops but this was still insane...everyone biatched about the ramps but there were only like 4 on the course......man I will go back again and again

FYI .....do not bring a big bike on Grafton Mesa


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

Oh No!!!!! You slogged a big bike up there? You poor SOB. Did you ride as a loop? or position a shuttle at the tank? A 6 inch is all you need, if that...some nice high speed stuff, but more flat protection than suspension is what is needed there.....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

neverwalk said:


> Oh No!!!!! You slogged a big bike up there? You poor SOB. Did you ride as a loop? or position a shuttle at the tank? A 6 inch is all you need, if that...some nice high speed stuff, but more flat protection than suspension is what is needed there.....


it sucked.....brought the big bike....shuttled.....dammn if you shuttle a trail you would think someone could make a trail that flowed down the whole time instead of massive amounts of pedaling

this trail didn't live up to the hype in my opinion...I actually think it sucks.....love the last section but above that....the trail is poorly built


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> it sucked.....brought the big bike....shuttled.....dammn if you shuttle a trail you would think someone could make a trail that flowed down the whole time instead of massive amounts of pedaling
> 
> this trail didn't live up to the hype in my opinion...I actually think it sucks.....love the last section but above that....the trail is poorly built


Welcome to Utah downhill. I love a good run down Grafton but it's def pedally.

And, well, that trail wet is just no good at all.


----------



## Chucky212 (May 5, 2008)

photos from the finals


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

man i missed this event. it is great to watch. now everwhere i go, i look for mountains to do some big mountain freeriding.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Err said:


> Welcome to Utah downhill. I love a good run down Grafton but it's def pedally.
> 
> And, well, that trail wet is just no good at all.


what a shame...they can't make a trail with all that shuttling that doesn't have flow....something that if you don't have a chain you can still ride....that's how we make em down here


----------



## briank10 (Sep 20, 2007)

Photo-John, awesome pictures. Thanks alot!


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Quick Finals Post*

Too many photos and too much work. But here are a couple more from the finals to hold you over. This was such a great event - so much better than I expected. Red Bull Rampage is definitely not done. And it has evolved. It was awesome.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

was vanderham on the evil yet?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

saturnine said:


> was vanderham on the evil yet?


you can't ride a bike that doesn't exist yet bro...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Photo-John said:


> Too many photos and too much work. But here are a couple more from the finals to hold you over. This was such a great event - so much better than I expected. Red Bull Rampage is definitely not done. And it has evolved. It was awesome.


I love the photo with the helicopter.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

Vanderham used a Sunday, said NSMB. 

I also didn't know that he's recovering from a broken humerus, but he said that he felt 90%. 

No matter, he kicked arse.


----------



## briank10 (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm with Shiver me timbers, that heli picture is awesome.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> you can't ride a bike that doesn't exist yet bro...


maybe he had a proto. i don't know, that's why i asked.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

the one of the helicopter is badass. I'd love to get a print sometime.


----------



## nufenstein (May 18, 2004)

Shawn White rides bikes?


----------



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

DH people beeatch way too much about pedaling  Thanks again for the co2's, hope y'all made it back safe, it was fun riding with you guys.


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

SMT was it wet when you rode Grafton? Did it look anything like this?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

wasea04 said:


> DH people beeatch way too much about pedaling  Thanks again for the co2's, hope y'all made it back safe, it was fun riding with you guys.


come on ......if I had all mountain......but why do you travel 6 miles up a hill to pedal 5 1/2 miles and then 1/2 mile of bliss?? Why not just make a loop pedaling up and down without a shuttle??

rant soon to come

good times though....just had wrong info


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Photo-John - nice pics! :thumbsup: 

Any chance you have any "desktop" sized pics for use as computer backgrounds? 


cheers


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

neverwalk said:


> SMT was it wet when you rode Grafton? Did it look anything like this?


worse.......3 times had to take mud out to get wheel to start spinning


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for the photos man.


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

The pics are way good! The composition with the heli is just insane! 

I am sure your other shots are just as epic. Good luck Processing:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

MI_canuck said:


> Photo-John - nice pics! :thumbsup:
> 
> Any chance you have any "desktop" sized pics for use as computer backgrounds?


I've been thinking of maybe making some desktop wallpaper shots available. I'm also thinking of selling some "fine art" mountain bike prints. This is a bad habit. It would be nice to at least cover expenses.


----------



## DirtGash (Mar 1, 2008)

saturnine said:


> was vanderham on the evil yet?


I beleive he was. From what I've read recently from T.V. and Evil, he has been riding a proto all season. I saw the bike, looked cool, looked like a primer paint instead of fancy a pancy, pretty much like when Porsche and others have their protos out on the street looking ugly as hell, making hard for anyone to really tell what the proto is.

And for those that don't believe me...

then don't!:thumbsup:


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Photo-John said:


> I've been thinking of maybe making some desktop wallpaper shots available. I'm also thinking of selling some "fine art" mountain bike prints. This is a bad habit. It would be nice to at least cover expenses.


Well if you make something available - let us know! :thumbsup:

cheers


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

DirtGash said:


> I beleive he was. From what I've read recently from T.V. and Evil, he has been riding a proto all season.
> And for those that don't believe me...
> 
> then don't!:thumbsup:


Negative. Vanderham was on the black Sunday he's been riding most of the summer.

EB


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

DirtGash said:


> ...From what I've read recently from T.V. and Evil, he has been riding a proto all season. I saw the bike, looked cool, looked like a primer paint instead of fancy a pancy, pretty much like when Porsche and others have their protos out on the street looking ugly as hell, making hard for anyone to really tell what the proto is.
> And for those that don't believe me...
> then don't!:thumbsup:


of course we don't believe you. you are a tard who knows less that nothing. he rides a sunday. now tell us the truth mr. contradiction, did you read it like you said, or did you see it like you said? nevermind, we all know it was neither. besides, you can't ride a CAD drawing...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> of course we don't believe you. you are a tard who knows less that nothing. he rides a sunday. now tell us the truth mr. contradiction, did you read it like you said, or did you see it like you said? nevermind, we all know it was neither. besides, you can't ride a CAD drawing...


Late breaking news.....this news just in

WCH arrested for laying the smackdown


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

wasea04 said:


> DH people beeatch way too much about pedaling  Thanks again for the co2's, hope y'all made it back safe, it was fun riding with you guys.


No worries, I thought it was a better route than the sand dune Gab (Greg) took us up the day before. You guys missed SMT turtling while attempting one of the rock drops on Friday. All you could see was two legs and his bike tangled on top of him while he landed on his head of the side of a ridge. To bad I didn't have a camera, or a tape player...he squealed like a pig.

Next time you guys make it to Cali give us a call. We'll see how much you All-Mtn beeatches pee your pants on a true DH coarse.:thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Tim F. said:


> You guys missed SMT turtling while attempting one of the rock drops on Friday. All you could see was two legs and his bike tangled on top of him while he landed on his head of the side of a ridge. :


ummmmm....ask Gab26.....I rode slow worrying about you the whole time after *YOU *crashed....Please..I never crashed the whole weekend that was easy.....you must have bumped your head my friend


----------



## Bike Doc (Oct 2, 2007)

*If only you had some decent pedals...*



SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> it sucked.....brought the big bike....shuttled.....dammn if you shuttle a trail you would think someone could make a trail that flowed down the whole time instead of massive amounts of pedaling
> 
> this trail didn't live up to the hype in my opinion...I actually think it sucks.....love the last section but above that....the trail is poorly built


If only you had some decent pedals, you wouldn't mind having to actually use them!

Seriously though, as Err stated, Grafton Mesa IS pedally. Or should I say, Show Me The Money is a bit pedally, and Mo' Money is QUITE pedally, especially near the end.

A bit of history:

Grafton Mesa Road was the original WAGON ROAD from Zion Canyon to the Grand Canyon. When motor cars became popular, a new route was needed, as they didn't have as much low-end torque as a team of two horses, and therefore could not make it up the hill from Grafton, to the top of the mesa.

So, in 1924, the Park Service built a new bridge in Rockville, beside the original bridge, (which is why the present day bridge is offset from the road), and built the Smithsonian Butte Scenic Backway, which was the route to the Grand Canyon until 1931, when the Zion - Mount Carmel Tunnel was completed.

In the 1980's and early 1990's, the old wagon road, turned jeep road was a popular beginner-level mountain bike ride, from Smithsonian Butte Road, out to the viewpoint on the rim of Grafton Mesa and back. No one rode the portion of the wagon road from the rim, down to the Grafton Cemetery, as it had 70 years of accumulated erosion and boulders falling on it from the rim cliff, and as such would have only been rideable for the likes of Hans Rey.

In 1994, myself and a few other locals set out to re-hab the descent into a rideable singletrack. After two days worth of hard work, everyone else gave up. I continued every couple of months to go out and spend an afternoon working on it, but progress was slow, and some of the uppermost parts of it looked as if they would remain hike-a-bike sections forever.

In June of 1995, I persuaded the BLM to let me lead a National Trails Day project there, which I thought may very well allow us to complete all of the rideable sections in just one day, if the turnout was great enough. I posted a press release about the event in the local newspaper a few days ahead of time, and waited eagerly for all the volunteers to arrive that Saturday morning.

My friend, Dennis showed up about 1/2 hour early, with tools, and we discussed the upcoming day's work over our morning coffee. An hour and a half later, when no one else had arrived, we decided to get started. We drove to the top and started in on it, only to get eaten alive by gnats. After an hour of pure hell, we gave up, and headed home.

Over the next couple of years, I occasionally tried riding/hiking my bike down off the mesa, each time stopping to do a bit of trail work, and each time riding a bit more, and walking a bit less.

But then, after completing Slickrock Swamp Trail, and getting many of the trails on Gooseberry Mesa and Little Creek Mountain built, I pretty much forgot about Grafton Mesa for a few years, until spring of 2000, when I was doing a multi-day tour for a group from Pennsylvania. After a long day of riding on Gooseberry, they wanted to do a sunset descent off of Grafton Mesa. They didn't care if they had to walk a lot of it; they were mostly just excited about dropping in on the cemetery of a ghost town at sunset. I had just gotten an Iron Horse SGS, 44 pounds of pure love, with a 7 inch Boxxer up front, and a six inch Horst link in the rear. I was amazed at how much of the trail below the rim I was able to ride. What a difference a few years of improvements in bike handling skills coupled with a few years in improved technology made!

The next time I got a chance to ride, I called several friends with 4 inch + bikes, and showed them what I had discovered. They were all excited, and after several work stops on that one ride, all but one obstacle was now rideable! Unfortunately, this obstacle seemed insurmountable; it consisted of two large boulders, both embedded a few feet deep into the ground, with a deep v-shaped slot between the two of them. They were close enough together that there was no pedal clearance between the two. And there was a knee-high drop as you exited the slot between the boulders, followed by a sharp left turn, on the edge of the mountain, with significant exposure below. Oh well, if there was just one spot, less than two bike lengths long that couldn't be ridden, it wasn't too bad...or was it? I hate having to get off my bike, and this short bit of un-rideable trail really bugged me.

I went out there again, later that week, and that's when it hit me...THE SLOT WAS V-SHAPED!!! There might not be enough side to side pedal clearance at the bottom, but if we placed a 5 inch thick slab of rock in the bottom, it would lift us up to where the V was wider. Of course, the drop into the exposed left hand turn would now be 5 inches higher, but at least we wouldn't have to walk!

For the next two years, there was an easy jeep trail ride to the rim, and then a semi technical descent to the switchbacks, halfway down, then a fast, smooth ride to the bottom. During that time, I kept wishing for a singletrack from the top. A few exploratory missions yeilded no real results. As it turns out, the mesa sits on a three degree tilt, and has two stair-stepped layers, that make it impossible to build a trail that is a constant descent, even though the top to bottom vertical is nearly 1000 feet. In the summer of 2002, myself, Sarah "Crash", Jay "Money" and Timmy "Two Socks" spent an afternoon up top, looking for aa workable route. We found several bits and pieces, but none of them connected. Just as we were about to give up, Jay "Money" found a double drop that he thought looked promising. He showed the rest of us, and as we followed the natural line back up to the top, it linked up with several great features. Then we followed it down, and once again, it linked up with several more cool features. Thus, "Show Me The Money" was born.

As mentioned above, Show Me The Money is a bit pedally in places. It ends in the middle of the jeep trail, about halfway out to the rim. If you get on the jeep trail there, you get about 100 yards of middle ring climbing, and then a fast, moderately rugged, doubletrack trail the next 3/4 mile to the rim. About 50 feet before Show Me The Money ends, you can take a left turn onto "Mo Money", which has three downs for every two ups, and a bit of flat. It features one super cool rock spine, into a short, fast downhill, followed by the rock bridge section; about 100 yards of north shore type skinny bridge, one to three feet of the deck, and all made out of rock. After that, it gets real pedally, for about 1/2 mile, to the rim. I'm guessing that is the way you went, rather than bailing out to the jeep road halfway down.

As for either of these trails not being fit for a big bike, I'm wondering what you define as a "big bike"? My Iron Horse 7.5 is 45 1/4 pounds and has 7 inches of travel on both ends, and is, in my opinion, perfectly suited for this trail, as well as "The Flying Monkey", or any of the trails on Gooseberry mesa or Little Creek Mountain. My Iron Horse 7.7 is over 48 pounds, and seems to me to be just as perfectly suited to all of these trails, as well.

By the way, I forgot to mention two other trails that are up on Grafton Mesa, "West Side" and "Mainline". Shortly after you start down Show Me The Money, the trail drops off the left side of the ridge, and runs just below the ridge foe quite a ways, before crossing over the ridge and doing a three foot drop into a small g-out followed by a small climb. Instead of crossing over the ridge, if you follow the top of the ridge another 50 yards or so, West Side peels off a really cool off-camber roller to the right, and continues another mile or so, before dropping into the canyon between Grafton Mesa and Gooseberry Mesa. Unfortunately, I moved to Sedona before having a chance to finish West Side, which was intended to end across the river from Mosquito Cove. Mainline starts out of the same parking lot as Show Me The Money, with a short section of doubletrack (maybe 100 yards) followed by a fast, straight shot that links into West Side, just before it drops off the side of the mesa. Mainline was also not quite completed, before I had to leave the area, but was pretty close (maybe one or two days) to being rideable. Had I completed Mainline and West Side, I think you would have found something much more to your liking, with very little pedaling, some un-Godly steep, technical stuff and nearly 1000 feet of vert.

Of course, if you would have answered your phone on Saturday Morning, I would have told you that the bottom of Grafton Mesa would be a mud pit! We went and rode a few trails on Little Creek Mountain, instead. A bit muddy in places, but mostly firm dirt and tons of slick rock.

Here's a few pics to show you what you missed:

1. My fiance, Jamie dropping into "Trees of Mystery"

2. Bender riding the first of three rock bridges on "Tail of the Dragon"

3. Lance Canfielf rolling through "Washtub Canyon"

4. The rock formation that spawned the name "Tail of the Dragon" and a couple of 45 pound 7.5's

5. Brent Thomson of Bootleg Canyon fame rides the rock bridge

6. If you stayed through Monday, maybe you didn't miss this. Cam McCaul hits the Canyon Gap Jump


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I love the photo with the helicopter.


agreed


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Bike Doc said:


> If Grafton Mesa IS pedally.
> Here's a few pics to show you what you missed:
> 
> 1. My fiance, Jamie dropping into "Trees of Mystery"
> ...


nice history on Grafton Mesa

believe me, I was real sorry my phone didn't have cell reception.....your invitation would have been awesome......I talked with Josh Bender on Sunday and he said there was still a lot of pedaling on that ride too. But I would have loved to have gone....if they have RBR next year I will be there

FYI I have a road cassett(22 or 23 low) and 36 in front....I did my best pedaling

we have tentative plans for Bootleg 24, 25, and 26...some really good SoCal, local riders will be there...if you care to join

here's me and Bender


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Cam McCaul Canyon Sequence*

Cameron McCaul was the first rider to man-up and hit the huge canyon gap. They were saying it's 60 feet. I haven't measured it out myself yet. But it was huge, and coming up short would have disastrous consequences. Look closely and you can see Cameron cased it pretty good. But he rode the buck and came out fine. It was scary watching him roll up on it and waiting for him to actually hit it. Before he did it, I actually didn't even want anyone to try it. I was too scared of the potential carnage.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Another Angle*

Here's Cameron hitting it the second time, from the landing. He cased it again on this jump and actually broke his bike. Luckily, he had a second bike for the competition. Both of these jumps were during Monday morning practice.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Photo Tech Info*

If you're interested in how I shot this and made the sequence, take a look at the post I made on the PhotographyREVIEW.com Sports Photography Forum:

http://forums.photographyreview.com/showthread.php?t=48017


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

:thumbsup:


Photo-John said:


> Cameron McCaul was the first rider to man-up and hit the huge canyon gap. They were saying it's 60 feet. I haven't measured it out myself yet. But it was huge, and coming up short would have disastrous consequences. Look closely and you can see Cameron cased it pretty good. But he rode the buck and came out fine. It was scary watching him roll up on it and waiting for him to actually hit it. Before he did it, I actually didn't even want anyone to try it. I was too scared of the potential carnage.


nice photoshoped sequence:thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Do you have a pic of the broken bike?????


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Do you have a pic of the broken bike?????


yeah...would love to see that


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

tacubaya said:


> Do you have a pic of the broken bike?????


Nope. Sorry. I thought about it, but the sponsored guys get kind of uptight about that. So out of respect, I didn't try to get that photo. The frame didn't actually break. It buckled at the on the top and downtube, right behind the headtube. After the two monster cases it took, it's not that surprising. I don't think bike frames aren't designed for that kind of impact.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I know... I wasn't gonna bash on the bike brand.... I just want to see the bent frame!!


----------



## radnasty (Apr 16, 2008)

Photo-John said:


> Cameron McCaul was the first rider to man-up and hit the huge canyon gap. They were saying it's 60 feet. I haven't measured it out myself yet. But it was huge, and coming up short would have disastrous consequences. Look closely and you can see Cameron cased it pretty good. But he rode the buck and came out fine. It was scary watching him roll up on it and waiting for him to actually hit it. Before he did it, I actually didn't even want anyone to try it. I was too scared of the potential carnage.


I'm the guy in the grey shirt / tan shorts hiding behind a camera in upper right corner of your gap pic. We must have crossed paths at some point over the weekend. I was up there shooting all 4 days. I've got that 1st jump pic sequence from the side centered at about the height of apex of Cam's trajectory. Fills the frame at 24 mm from the starting edge of the ramp to around 10 feet of the landing.

Where were you standing? I'm sure you're in my pic. Looks like you must have been up near where the Dan and Rachel Atherton were working on Gee's line.

I've seen some gnarly **** go down but that 1st go at it was just about the most intense thing I've ever been a part of. It's hard to explain to anyone that wasn't there but there was a shared roller coaster of emotion that I doubt anyone that witnessed it will soon forget. I was glad I could hide behind the camera but in my mind I was praying I wasn't gonna end up being the guy with the pics of something tragic. ****, I was glad I wasn't shooting when Gee went down.


----------



## Chucky212 (May 5, 2008)

Broken Bike


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

dang, i bet just about any frame would've done that.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Chucky212 said:


>


That doesn't look too bad all considering... That's actually a "good" type of failure, as opposed to a catastrophic failure where the headtube section shears off at the top and down tubes...


----------



## mountaingoat111 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Roughriders*

We went and carried their bikes up.. It was rad .. Those guys were all cool and polite.. They thanked us and it was all good.. We rode the Money and The monkey, I like all the trails, and i was on my scream, pedaled awesome.. Sessioned the old rampage course too.. Cant wait till next year.. Roughriders will be back..


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

radnasty said:


> I****, I was glad I wasn't shooting when Gee went down.


what happen to him??


----------



## BH1 (Oct 1, 2006)

The fact that the frame and welds are still intact shows the top level quality of that bike and the components. Any lesser a bike would have ripped the head tube off.


----------



## radnasty (Apr 16, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> what happen to him??


Wrecked hard in practice before the finals. Looked like a shoulder / collar bone deal. He was just getting back from the hospital when I was leaving the venue after the finals. His arm was in a sling but he seemed ok.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

radnasty said:


> Wrecked hard in practice before the finals. Looked like a shoulder / collar bone deal. He was just getting back from the hospital when I was leaving the venue after the finals. His arm was in a sling but he seemed ok.


where did he crash at I meant....I think he seperated his shoulder


----------

